# A friend of mine and his M. river Survey Trip



## Pergamum (May 14, 2011)

The Reforming Traveler Blog: Were Back From the Jungle!


This is a short video from my friend Kyle who is wanting to come out and help a needy region where the church is very weak.

Pray for him as he continues to learn the language. 

Pray for the 54 churches within this expansive region, very weak and very little Gospel within them (many of the members are Christian in name only). Also, there is an expanding transmigrant population as well, many from the Majority religion here, making encroachments into regions which were, until recently, only made up of local tribes. Along with "development" of this frontier area, the Religion of Peace is also coming.


----------

